# What is an easy new python, monitor or gecko



## mattmc (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi all you reptile fanatics. Ive got myself two beardies and i am planning on breeding them next season. I am also looking for new reptiles, particularly pythons, monitors or geckos. I was wondering what you guys would recommend. I am only class1. 
Cheers


----------



## MMAnne (Jun 19, 2007)

I am not familar with your licensing, but I love Stimmies! Beautiful tempraments.


----------



## shamous1 (Jun 19, 2007)

*State*

What state are you in? It might help people give you ideas.


----------



## benji (Jun 19, 2007)

If you're in WA, I've got a stimsons for sale with an enclosure and everything required for sale. 
Excellent feeder, excellent handler. 
PM me.


----------



## Shano92 (Jun 19, 2007)

go for a childrens python or somthin


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 19, 2007)

A species of python would be easiest IMO providing you have the right setup from the beginning. There is less feeding & cleaning compared to lizards.


----------



## Anthony88 (Jun 20, 2007)

shamous1 said:


> What state are you in? It might help people give you ideas.


He is NSW


----------



## Cristina (Jun 20, 2007)

Ackies are GREAT! I love mine..they are so friendly..they come straight to me and jump right into my hands for a scratch..They are a great 1st monitor


----------



## mattmc (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks guys. Ill take those into consideration. ill send some pics of my beardies soon. And yes, I am in NSW


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 22, 2007)

bredlis are a great first python,...


----------



## eladidare (Jun 22, 2007)

coastals or bredlis are good first snakes, ackies and beardies are good first lizards


----------



## Rhi (Jun 22, 2007)

my first was a diamond python, awesome temperament, can be a little fussy when eating but other than that easy as too look after. Our darwins are awesome too, eat everytime and never bite...


----------



## mattmc (Jun 23, 2007)

my beardies. the best pics i could find.
left pic, waroo
middle pic, waroo on top, kala on bottom
right pic, waroo on top, kala on bottom.
both name aboriginal for fire


----------



## Chris89 (Jun 23, 2007)

Stimson pythons are amazing for a first snake, they have a great temperment. Here's some pictues of my 5 month old female Ziggy:










































Can never have enough pictures of your reptiles


----------



## Chris89 (Jun 23, 2007)

Also another snake would be the Murray Darling Carpet Python however they probably wouldn't be the best for a first snake unless you're willing to take a few bites to start off with.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 23, 2007)

Murray-darlings are an excellent first python. They generally have a good temprement and don't grow as large as a coastal python. They are at the affordable end of the spectrum as well.


----------



## Aslan (Jun 23, 2007)

chris-cool said:


> Also another snake would be the Murray Darling Carpet Python however they probably wouldn't be the best for a first snake unless you're willing to take a few bites to start off with.


 
Are you serious!? MDs are known for having a WONDERFUL temperament and are highly recommended as a fantastic beginner's snake...

...Chris - I think you lucked out with the psycho of the species


----------



## Chris89 (Jun 23, 2007)

Aslan said:


> Are you serious!? MDs are known for having a WONDERFUL temperament and are highly recommended as a fantastic beginner's snake...
> 
> ...Chris - I think you lucked out with the psycho of the species


 
I need to take back my statement! He's calmed right down now and doesn't bite anymore! I think he was just a little stressed out from being freighted!
</IMG>


----------



## hornet (Jun 23, 2007)

i got a coastal as my first and i am so glad i got it. For a gecko go with a diplodactylus sp or a bynoes gecko. ackies or gillens are good first monitors


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jun 23, 2007)

i got a stimmie for my first snake has a wonderful temperment


----------



## mattmc (Jul 1, 2007)

Just One Thing. What Is Also A Cheap Reptile That Is To Buy And Feed And Maintain. My Beardies Work Out To Be $10 A Week. Anything Around That Range. Cheers


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Jul 1, 2007)

Python. They only eat once a week at the most, and poop even less


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 1, 2007)

My carpet/diamond intergrade eats 1 $6 rat a week.


----------



## hodges (Jul 1, 2007)

i love coastals and diamonds , i have 2 coastals and getting my diamonds this weekend , it depends on how much your willing to spend and what not
good luck
cheers
brad


----------



## Ranga (Jul 1, 2007)

mate i just started a thread like this to 

hope u have as much as i have!


----------



## reptyle (Jul 1, 2007)

i say go for some geckos. probably because i enjoy keeping them the most, lol. but regardless, they are relatively cheap to look after. a basic set-up will cost you next to nothing. (large plastic tub $10-15, a couple of pot saucers $5, a large bag of sand $5-10, a heat cord $20 and your good to go)
a pair of thick tails( u.milli) or knob tails( n.levis levis) will cost less than $10 a week for food as well. 
obviously these prices will vary depending on where you get your products, food, etc but it is still not a bad price. 
once you get a python or 2 well established they are also very cheap and relatively low maintenance as well. just personal preference i rekon.
goodluck, ian


----------



## mattmc (Jul 2, 2007)

cool. thanks.


----------



## lizard_lover (Jul 3, 2007)

i sugest if you want to get a snake get a childrens python as they dont bite and a very calm personlaty or if you want a monitor get a pymgy mulga as they dont grow too big around 40cm and exctremly active and fun little monitors


----------



## mattmc (Jul 4, 2007)

i was told that akies are the easiest first monitor. how much would a pygmy mulga be anyway. cheers.


----------

